

The NextFacebook...Really? - Cblinks
http://charleston.craigslist.org/cpg/3269811285.html
I saw this job listed on craigslist and I just wondered how delusional does a person have to be to even think like this.
======
404error
I see these all the time in my neck of the woods as well.

This sounds like a sweeter deal though, 20% of billions of dollars is better
than the $500 offers I've come across.

------
therealarmen
Can't tell if serious or trolling. Great example of
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poes_law>

